# bbc top gear starts this sunday (29th), bbc two, 8pm



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

....for anyone who's missed any advertising.
I for one can't wait, set my recording already.
I will also watch the grand tour on amazon (if I subscribe closer to the time)
I'm sure the papers will try to knock BBC top gear even more now its starting, just been reading something about how Chris Evans "swore at the audience".
I was lucky enough to see top gear being filmed years ago. This witch hunt in the media over new top gear is getting tiresome now, IMO


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking forward to it. 

Who'll be first to moan?:lol:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Kerr said:


> Looking forward to it.
> 
> Who'll be first to moan?:lol:


I don't think it will take long :lol:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll watch it out of curiosity as I'd stopped watching the old one out of boredom really. Suspect from what I've read the new one is going to be pretty much the same. Whole witch hunt over Chris Evans is getting too much though. I like him but can't help thinking he's going to snap one day with the press.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I read something the other day there will be an off-shoot with Chris Harris (and someone else I can't recall) called Extra Gear.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

svended said:


> I read something the other day there will be an off-shoot with Chris Harris (and someone else I can't recall) called Extra Gear.


Now that I would watch Chris H is a great guy....and can properly drive too.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

He's had a bit of a rocky couple of years with leaving a subscription based Internet site to go it pretty much alone but he's passionate about cars which can only be great for the viewing car enthusiast.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

svended said:


> He's had a bit of a rocky couple of years with leaving a subscription based Internet site to go it pretty much alone but he's passionate about cars which can only be great for the viewing car enthusiast.


Yes his passion comes across well, it seems so natural to watch his reviews , he takes a great interest in what he's reviewing , when your a car geek yourself its like chewing gum for both the ears and eyes


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

I'll be the first to moan. 

Chris Evans used to be good but now he is a slimy, up his own a-hole git. He's self important and his breakfast show is just a 3 hour long ego trip with awful flirting with Moira Stuart. They haven't changed the format or even the logo. There is no way on this earth that he can even come close to the heights of Clarkson and Co. He is a douche!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

smw said:


> I'll be the first to moan.
> 
> Chris Evans used to be good but now he is a slimy, up his own a-hole git. He's self important and his breakfast show is just a 3 hour long ego trip with awful flirting with Moira Stuart. They haven't changed the format or even the logo. There is no way on this earth that he can even come close to the heights of Clarkson and Co. He is a douche!


Blimey how long since you listened to his breakfast show? Wife and I were just saying the other day how little a part Moira plays compared to when she started with him. She introduces a couple of songs suggested by a listener after the news once per show, reads the news and that's about it these days. Back when he started the breakfast show she was on right through commenting and taking part in games etc. When she's not doing news now we don't really notice because of the little input she has.


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

I really want to watch it but I don't want to give them the ratings!!

I have no clue who Chris Evans is or what he's famous for. I know Matt Le Blanc might be in it but again, whats he got to do with cars?

I'm curious to see how it stands up against the old Top Gear but honestly I feel like they did themselves no favours allowing Clarkson, Hammond & May to leave. 

I'm more excited about the NEW Top Gear with those three but I forget what its called now...


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

ashleyman said:


> I really want to watch it but I don't want to give them the ratings!!
> 
> I have no clue who Chris Evans is or what he's famous for. I know Matt Le Blanc might be in it but again, whats he got to do with cars?
> 
> ...


Matt le blanc is a big petrol head.
They didn't renew clarksons contract as he assaulted a colleague. I would say he got off lightly. Completely revamping top gear was probably a better option than trying to just replace Clarkson. If Hammond and mays contract was about to expire the same time as clarksons, its their choice who they want to work for.
The new amazon show is called "The Grand Tour"


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

ashleyman said:


> I really want to watch it but I don't want to give them the ratings!!


If you're older than 8 you need to take a look at yourself.


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

Darlofan said:


> Blimey how long since you listened to his breakfast show? Wife and I were just saying the other day how little a part Moira plays compared to when she started with him. She introduces a couple of songs suggested by a listener after the news once per show, reads the news and that's about it these days. Back when he started the breakfast show she was on right through commenting and taking part in games etc. When she's not doing news now we don't really notice because of the little input she has.


I listen every morning on my way into work. He often has a bit of a flirt with her when she introduces the golden oldies and it makes me cringe deep inside. He's a compete plankton. I can't believe he got the job.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm looking forward to it. People will always bash it and have their views but in my mind, the more car related tv shows the better!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Will wait and see what's it's like but like most people I think Chris Evans gets annoying annoying now 

Really is up himself so he could easily ruin the show. If he keeps on point and it's not all about him it could be good. Otherwise it will be like everything else he does


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Whilst the old Top Gear was good, it had become staid, boring and repetitive and was due a change anyway. Timing is right for a freshen up. I do think that Chris Evans will get a lot of abuse over his presenting, but in time it will improve after the initial teething trouble and become the norm. Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose.


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

pxr5 said:


> Whilst the old Top Gear was good, it had become staid, boring and repetitive and was due a change anyway. Timing is right for a freshen up.


That's where I think it can be a win win. The old crew gets shaken up and starts new, hopefully with some fresh originality and we get a second show to watch.

However in the modern world where the internet has trained most of us to where we can't do anything even as simple as eating a sandwich without critically reviewing it they will have a hard first few episodes as they settle in.
It is hard enough for regular shows to make it past the first couple of episodes with people bashing them as they are just finding their footing and direction but this one will have so many people gunning for it.


----------

